# Clipless pedal suggestions/opinions



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If I rode platforms instead of clipless pedals I'd be much more likely to get shin guards.  I'm not sure what you're on wa-loaf??



On my old SPDs, need to upgrade those too. Not sure what I want.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Not to derail your thread too much, but I've been happy with my SPDs, I see no reason to switch.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not to derail your thread too much, but I've been happy with my SPDs, I see no reason to switch.



+1, I picked up a new set when I got the new bike.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not to derail your thread too much, but I've been happy with my SPDs, I see no reason to switch.





o3jeff said:


> +1, I picked up a new set when I got the new bike.



They are 10 years old. Seem to work fine, but probably should be replaced.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

All SPD cleats are the same, but not all SPD pedals.  Some are much easier to get into than others.  My old Ritchey's were dismal.  The Shimano's I ride with now are much better.


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> All SPD cleats are the same, but not all SPD pedals.  Some are much easier to get into than others.  My old Ritchey's were dismal.  The Shimano's I ride with now are much better.



My older Shimano's have a spring adjustment to dial in how easy/hard you want it. Don't most spd pedals have this?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

marcski said:


> My older Shimano's have a spring adjustment to dial in how easy/hard you want it. Don't most spd pedals have this?



I'm not talking about the tension adjustment, all pedals have that.

The design of the pedal hadware itself makes a difference.  The brackets that catch the cleats on my shimano pedals are one piece, stamped so they have a smooth top.  If you're off a little bit with your placement when you put your foot down, the design tends to guide the cleat into place.


With my old Ritchey's, you had to be spot on with placement, and I ended up fumbling around trying to get clipped in a lot more.

Plus my Shimanos shed mud much better, keep it out much better and have never got stuck open on me from getting junk wedged in them, unlike my old pedals.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They are 10 years old. Seem to work fine, but probably should be replaced.



My point was why not replace them with the same thing (or the current equivalent of the same thing).  I've been using Shimano brand pedals with no problems.  Though I think my older pedals work better than a set I have with the newer mechanism.  I tend to pop out of the newer ones a little to easily sometimes.  They shed mud and debris much better though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

My old ones were pretty beat and I would pop out of them every once in a while. I ended up with a set of the M-540 and what a big difference a new set makes.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'm not talking about the tension adjustment, all pedals have that.



Just to be clear that all SPD type pedals have tension adjustment, but not all clipless pedals.  AFAIK none of the Crank Bros pedals have tension adjustment


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just to be clear that all SPD type pedals have tension adjustment, but not all clipless pedals.  AFAIK none of the Crank Bros pedals have tension adjustment



Ok, all pedals _worth using_ have tension adjustment.  That goes for road pedals too.

/snark
//lighten up, Francis


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> My old ones were pretty beat and I would pop out of them every once in a while. I ended up with a set of the M-540 and what a big difference a new set makes.



Yeah, that's the design that I haven't had as much luck with.  Maybe it's just me though.  The ones that I like are more like these, but without the platform cage around them.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ok, all pedals _worth using_ have tension adjustment.  That goes for road pedals too.
> 
> /snark
> //lighten up, Francis



I was just trying to be clear so that there wasn't any confusion...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, that's the design that I haven't had as much luck with.  Maybe it's just me though.  The ones that I like are more like these, but without the platform cage around them.



I only got about 25 miles on them so we'll see. The ones you posted the link to are the ones that I replaced and had no complaints with them. For the $35 I paid for them, they lasted 2-3 years without any problems.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just to be clear that all SPD type pedals have tension adjustment, but not all clipless pedals.  AFAIK none of the Crank Bros pedals have tension adjustment





Marc said:


> Ok, all pedals _worth using_ have tension adjustment.  That goes for road pedals too.
> 
> /snark
> //lighten up, Francis



So, nobody likes the crank bros stuff?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never used the egg beaters my buddy does and he complains the platform isn't big enough, you need super stiff shoes, and that he often auto-unclipps when he hits the bottom of a pedal on a rock because the spring/bale mechanism is all connected.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So, nobody likes the crank bros stuff?



Lots of people like them.  I've never tried them though.  I always liked the apparent simplicity of the design.  I've read a lot of complaints about their durability and the 'auto release' that Marc mentioned.  They have a new design out this year that's supposed to address some of the durability issues, but that's yet to be seen since the design has just been released.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

I split the above posts from the armor thread, since we pretty successfully deviated from the original topic. 

Carry on...


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 27, 2010)

most of the peeps i ride with either use shimano spd's or time atac z's - not alot of cb luv. my first clipless were the shimanos with the resin cages - they lasted about a month on the pa rocks. the alum ones fare a little better, 1-2 seasons before you lose the little cap that holds the spindle. they still function but u get play in the platform aspect...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So, nobody likes the crank bros stuff?



I use em and like em a lot. Riding with Candy SL pedals.


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ok, all pedals _worth using_ have tension adjustment.  That goes for road pedals too.
> 
> /snark
> //lighten up, Francis



Umm...I use the Speedplay X2's for the road. 25 degrees of free float...no adjustments and I love them!


----------



## roark (Apr 27, 2010)

I like crank bros, have the candy c's. eggbeaters do suck - hard to click back in on the fly without a platform.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone use these Bebop pedals?
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE275A00-Bebop+Mtnroad+Clipless+Pedals.aspx


----------



## mondeo (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate my Look Keos. Always seem to be on the wrong side when the light goes green at a busy intersection.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2010)

I just bought the Crank Bros pedals the keep showing up on chainlove.  Now I gotta get some shoes.  Tried on some Pearl Izumi and Shimano's...both fit pretty well.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I just bought the Crank Bros pedals the keep showing up on chainlove.  Now I gotta get some shoes.  Tried on some Pearl Izumi and Shimano's...both fit pretty well.



I've been tempted by those too.  Let us know how you like them...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone use these Bebop pedals?
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE275A00-Bebop+Mtnroad+Clipless+Pedals.aspx



Never heard of them, not that that means anything.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been tempted by those too.  Let us know how you like them...


Will do.  Gotta get to my lbs this week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Never heard of them, not that that means anything.



Googled them. They are out of business. Probably a sign to stay away from em. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Googled them. They are out of business. Probably a sign to stay away from em. :-o



Guess they weren't that popular.


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I hate my Look Keos. Always seem to be on the wrong side when the light goes green at a busy intersection.



Know how I know you're new to road biking? :dunce:

J/k, lighten up Francis, etc. etc.

I find weighted pedals pretty darn easy to get into.  They're like that for a reason.  Just takes a little practice.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 28, 2010)

Marc said:


> Know how I know you're new to road biking? :dunce:
> 
> J/k, lighten up Francis, etc. etc.
> 
> I find weighted pedals pretty darn easy to get into. They're like that for a reason. Just takes a little practice.


Been road biking for a couple years now, thank you very much. It's MTB that I'm new to.

I think I might need to lube them or something. Problem is after the first downstroke, they take half a second to right themselves. When I've got traffic around me and I'm just trying to get through an intersection as quickly as possible, I sometimes rush it too much and they're not in the easy-to-step-into position yet. Which leads to stepping on the bottoms, just prolonging the issue.

Might need new cleats, though. Don't have the same positive engagement feel as they used to.


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2010)

I find starting in a higher gear helps with that problem, typically on flats or slight inclines I start in 50-21, sometimes 50-19 if it's a decline.  Since one normally starts with the strong foot in the forward horiz position (sometimes I go slightly above horiz), by the time the weak side crank is at the top, I'm clipping in, and since it doesn't start with a quick jerk due to the high gear the pedal stays vertical and is easy to get into.  Doesn't take long to get the rpm's up, and possibly as quick as starting in a lower gear because you don't have to shift and you're not fumbling for your pedal.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Been road biking for a couple years now, thank you very much. It's MTB that I'm new to.
> 
> I think I might need to lube them or something. Problem is after the first downstroke, they take half a second to right themselves. When I've got traffic around me and I'm just trying to get through an intersection as quickly as possible, I sometimes rush it too much and they're not in the easy-to-step-into position yet. Which leads to stepping on the bottoms, just prolonging the issue.
> 
> Might need new cleats, though. Don't have the same positive engagement feel as they used to.



Learn to do a track stand then you won't have to click out. ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2010)

I took a leap of faith and picked up these shoes off Chainlove today.
http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...untain-Bike-Shoe-Mens.html?avad=11193_aa596cb

I went with delayed delivery, hoping to grab a pair of shorts in the next week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2010)

Those look pretty sweet!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like a nice shoe.  I love the delayed delivery option, it's not good on my wallet though...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

The delayed delivery option on any of the deal of the moment sites hasn't "paid off" (for lack of a better term) for me yet.  No harm in trying though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> The delayed delivery option on any of the deal of the moment sites hasn't "paid off" (for lack of a better term) for me yet.  No harm in trying though.



Hasn't paid off for me either. I wish you could combine the shipping from all the sites.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hasn't paid off for me either. I wish you could combine the shipping from all the sites.


Agreed.  That would have paid off for me several times by now.  Nonetheless, we are scoring quality gear at some sick prices. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> The delayed delivery option on any of the deal of the moment sites hasn't "paid off" (for lack of a better term) for me yet.  No harm in trying though.



It's worked for me a few times now.  I was able to get some smaller items that I wouldn't have normally picked up due to the shipping costs, like bike gloves and socks.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's worked for me a few times now.  I was able to get some smaller items that I wouldn't have normally picked up due to the shipping costs, like bike gloves and socks.


Got my 1st combo on a pair of shorts today.
http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/DAKINE-Syncline-Short-Mens/DAK1106M.html


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Got my 1st combo on a pair of shorts today.
> http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/DAKINE-Syncline-Short-Mens/DAK1106M.html



Nice!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2010)

The shoes I got are back up today if anyone is looking...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2010)

And now the pedals are back up.  I can't comment on them yet, since the shoe's haven't shipped yet.


----------



## Highway Star (May 4, 2010)

I like the plastic ones, if I slip they dont' gauge up my shins.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been tempted by those too.  Let us know how you like them...





bvibert said:


> Looks like a nice shoe.  I love the delayed delivery option, it's not good on my wallet though...



I finally got everything together.  Clipless is a little weird.  Not bad, just weird.  Down the driveway I almost took out the car.  That was before I realized that I don't need to clip in until I'm actually moving...It's exactly like stepping into a ski binding.  Clipping in/out of the left pedal is flawless, the right I'm struggling with and I don't know why.  I'm going to look and see how the cleat is centered.  I don't want to fall while clipped in. :dunce:

The shoes are f'n comfortable man.  Wow, big surprise there and my Aline's fit them perfectly.  They are so lightweight as well.  When walking it feels like my heel is going to slip out, but it won't.  On the bike it's not an issue.  I like that it has a lot of adjustments in the velcro and buckle. 

 If you're in the market for either and they come up on CL again, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> the right I'm struggling with and I don't know why.  I'm going to look and see how the cleat is centered.  I don't want to fall while clipped in. :dunce:



Make sure around the cleat is clear. My fist pair of shoes that style I had to trim off some of a lug on the sole that was hindering clipping in and out.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure around the cleat is clear. My fist pair of shoes that style I had to trim off some of a lug on the sole that was hindering clipping in and out.



And play around with how you have them toed in.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure around the cleat is clear. My fist pair of shoes that style I had to trim off some of a lug on the sole that was hindering clipping in and out.





wa-loaf said:


> And play around with how you have them toed in.



Yes and yes.  Then go practice in a nice grassy field...


----------



## powbmps (Jul 26, 2010)

*Bumping an old thread*

Took my first ride clipless ride today.  I think I'm converted.

Wasn't sure if I would like it or not so I went with an inexpensive combo from nashbar.com.  I don't know where their stuff is made, but they have their own brand (as well as all other brands).  Went with the multi-purpose shoe for $40 and the mtb pedal for $30.  Very impressed with the performance/comfort/quality of both items.

Yay.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 26, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Took my first ride clipless ride today.  I think I'm converted.
> 
> Wasn't sure if I would like it or not so I went with an inexpensive combo from nashbar.com.  I don't know where their stuff is made, but they have their own brand (as well as all other brands).  Went with the multi-purpose shoe for $40 and the mtb pedal for $30.  Very impressed with the performance/comfort/quality of both items.
> 
> Yay.



Nice!! I jumped right into the clipless riding last year and haven't looked back. I actually feel naked on the bike when I'm not clipped in these days....


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So, nobody likes the crank bros stuff?



I do.  I've got these on my road bike:







And these on my mountain bike:


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 27, 2010)

New pedals might be my next gear envy upgrade on my road bike. My pedals are on the extremely cheap and lower end of the spectrum. Group rides have increased my gear envy in this category. Part of it is just lack of skill, but I definitely take waaaaaaay longer than most riders trying to click my second foot in once I push off and start moving.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 27, 2010)

The CB Mallets are sexy. Looking at getting a pair now that I have totally screwed my right platform.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2010)

My next pair of clipless pedals may just have some sort of platform around them.  Sometimes I get some weird pressure points on my foot after hammering it for a while.  My shoes are relatively soft (the stiffer shoes I've tried on weren't wide enough for my foot), so I wonder if having more pedal beneath my foot would help out??


----------



## marcski (Jul 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My next pair of clipless pedals may just have some sort of platform around them.  Sometimes I get some weird pressure points on my foot after hammering it for a while.  My shoes are relatively soft (the stiffer shoes I've tried on weren't wide enough for my foot), so I wonder if having more pedal beneath my foot would help out??



I recently purchased (more like invested) in a pair of Sidi road shoes. They are wonderful and worth every penny. When my mountain bike shoes (shimano 75M, i think) are done, I'll do the same and buy Sidi again. The soles are super stiff, very comfortable, they come in a Mega width for increased room in the toe box..etc. etc.

I ride with Speedplay X2 on the road bike: (These are awesome.....!! freefloat upto 25 degrees I think, very comfortable, extremely durable and small...with a larger cleat which I feel dissipates pressure points better than smaller ones.  So good, when the time comes, I'll look at the frog's which are speedplay's mountain pedal, which I've heard good things about!).





and, I ride with regular Shimano SPD's on the mountain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2010)

marcski said:


> I ride with Speedplay X2 on the road bike: (These are awesome.....!! freefloat upto 25 degrees I think, very comfortable, extremely durable and small...with a larger cleat which I feel dissipates pressure points better than smaller ones.  So good, when the time comes, I'll look at the frog's which are speedplay's mountain pedal, which I've heard good things about!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother who's strictly a roadie has been on the speedplays for years and loves them.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 17, 2010)

Just picked up the SPD 540's.  Wanted the XT's but they were significantly more expensive. Had a killer ride on them tonight!!


----------

